# Temple RDA help



## HalfLifeZA (12/4/16)

I recently got a Temple RDA and I love the size of the deck!
But I am struggling to vape it comfortably as it makes me cough. I currently have dual parralel coil at 0.14ohm in it.
Should I build a simpler coil at a higher resistance to lessen the coughing? Or is there another way for me to build so that this RDA wont make me cough so much?


----------



## shaunnadan (12/4/16)

Close of some airflow and try it again. 

It's always best to start with a simple build on a new dripper. 

The temple is meant for big builds so you wouldn't need to go so low in resistance. 

Start with a decent 0.4ish build and throw around 100w through it. Then adjust the airflow till you find something comfortable. 

Once you have that covered you can adjust your power and build accordingly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (12/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Close of some airflow and try it again.
> 
> It's always best to start with a simple build on a new dripper.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice! I'm going to try a more normal build tonight and will see if that helps


----------

